
Show HN: HN Offline – HN client for reading comments - byronwall
https://hn.byroni.us/
======
byronwall
Two years later my "weekend" project is complete. A client for HN optimized
for reading comments on mobile with a spotty connection.

Source: [https://github.com/byronwall/hn-
client](https://github.com/byronwall/hn-client)

This Show HN in the app (how meta):
[https://hn.byroni.us/story/24371278](https://hn.byroni.us/story/24371278)

Features:

Optimized for lurking. No ability to login, comment, or do anything other than
read comments and follow links.

Three main views for accessing stories: front page, day, and week. Each view
provides 50 stories. Infinite scroll is intentionally avoided.

When loading a list of stories, _all_ comments are loaded for _all_ stories.
Experience says loading all 3 pages will require around 15MB of local storage.

App locally stores HN pages that have been visited to grey them out on the
main page.

No logging, analytics or other tracking on the server.

Optimized for mobile including `code` blocks which normally look awful.

Any links to other HN articles are automatically loaded in the app.

While reading comment threads, a pleasant UX is provided to collapse threads
and store collapse state.

